# Free Derelict Boats



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm in charge of security for our Homeowners Association and we have 4 derelict boats to give away before they are disposed of at the landfill. There are no titles or trailers. 
I would be willing to deliver to the Pensacola/Ft. Walton area for a $40 delivery fee. . . .

They all float, they all need fixing up.T
The paddleboat has all the parts but missing some side trim. 
The black fiberglass needs a new floor, but hull is great.
They would be great for someone with a pond.

Call Mike at 981-0725.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll snag the paddle boat from ya, since I over built my jon it's to heavy to drag down to the pond.....You still live in the same spot I reckon....?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Jason said:


> I'll snag the paddle boat from ya, since I over built my jon it's to heavy to drag down to the pond.....You still live in the same spot I reckon....?


Dang you, I'll take the paddle boat if Jason backs out.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Talk about bad timing... Great offer though:thumbup:


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Jason said:


> I'll snag the paddle boat from ya, since I over built my jon it's to heavy to drag down to the pond.....You still live in the same spot I reckon....?


Yep, I'm still in the same spot on the corner. It's the one flat on the ground, not the one leaning against the tree by the lake! I'll be gone this evening from 5:30 - 8 pm but you're welcome to help yourself, I'll put the word out about it!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

BentStraight said:


> Yep, I'm still in the same spot on the corner. It's the one flat on the ground, not the one leaning against the tree by the lake! I'll be gone this evening from 5:30 - 8 pm but you're welcome to help yourself, I'll put the word out about it!


 
I'll swing by before you leave, running to Pcola after dropping the youngin' off at Church....


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey Guys, a couple of them would make great "******* Container Gardens"!!


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I'll take the grayish/greenish looking one in the first picture. :yes:


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

There's a hold on the green one for Playin' Hooky, it is a 13'9" Kennedy Kraft that has had the bench seats cut out.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

The Paddleboat is already gone!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I could use one for a pond. What do you have left?


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Put me in mind for the Kennedy craft. Man I wish I'd seen this sooner.


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

this is cool.


----------



## rcmay (Sep 8, 2008)

so what boats are left?


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

These two are still left . . . the one on the lake bank could use the seats replaced and the rub rail installed back in place, the black one needs a floor or some plywood at least laid on the existing floor which some replace with wood that was way too thin.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll take the one on the right. I guess it's the black one. PM to follow. Thanks.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Could be down that way this afternoon. PM sent.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Good to meet you Mike. I'll put the boat to some good use. 

Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bullgat0r (May 13, 2012)

Do any of the remaining boats have a 22" transom height? I will pick up if they do.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

The boats have all gone to good homes, the story wound up being carried by WEAR TV-3 and my phone has been ringing off the hook, even my doorbell!
The haven't posted the video online yet but here is the text version link . . .

http://www.weartv.com/news/features/top-stories/stories/east-milton-derelict-boats-33037.shtml


----------

